# Fox F100 RL vs Reba Race



## kngpengwin (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to decide which fork to use, since I'll have both shortly. I ran the Reba last year and loved it, especially having the pop-lock on my handlebar (the Fox lockout is on the crown). the Fox will be brand new, so I could probably sell it, which would be nice. but if the Fox is better (lighter, better handling) then maybe I'd run it and use the Reba on another bike...? looking for opinions or suggestions.


----------



## SUPASTAR2 (May 28, 2007)

Never tried the Reba,but I have the F100,just got it.It seems like it pretty much stinks for me.I weigh 224 & I will bottom out on a curb ,much less some roots & dips on the trail.I had the vanilla r before this & it was great.Dunno what to tell you,don't know how you or your riding is.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

SUPASTAR2 said:


> Never tried the Reba,but I have the F100,just got it.It seems like it pretty much stinks for me.I weigh 224 & I will bottom out on a curb ,much less some roots & dips on the trail.I had the vanilla r before this & it was great.Dunno what to tell you,don't know how you or your riding is.


Have you experimented with air pressure?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

superlightracer said:


> Have you experimented with air pressure?


From my reading on the forums, it seems like when air forks are pressurized for greater weights, they tend to lose their small bump sensitivity. Coil forks (the vanilla is a coil fork) are usually better suited to heavier guys.


----------



## kngpengwin (Jul 30, 2006)

I weigh 150 and am racing so light weight is key...but not at the expense of performance. according to the manufacturer websites, the Fox is 100g lighter than the Reba...can anyone verify? if so, is the Reba 100g "better"...ie is it worth the weight penalty?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

The Fox is the better performing fork, no doubt about that in my mind. Real weight should be about 1580gr on the Fox, which is heavier than a world cup but lighter than the other Rebas I believe.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Currently I race an 05 Fox F100RLT($575 new from Co cyclist) on one bike, and an 07 Reba Race($349 new Buy it Now Ebay) on another. I prefer the Reba because its not nearly as progressive(easily gets full travel with less sag then the Fox. The Fox needs lots of sag if one wants to get anywhere near full travel. then you end up only using the middle 2 inches of travel most of the time since it sags more then I like, but ramps up too much after that and is hard to use the last inch of travel). 

The Reba is more adjustable since it has a neg chamber. Fox doesn't. Reba can use a remote lockout. Fox can't. Fox looks better . Both are stiff and relatively precise steering. 

Both are good forks tho. 

The Reba was 20gms lighter on my scale, btw.

I don't understand why the above poster is bottoming the Fox? Add some air?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Duckman said:


> The Reba was 20gms lighter on my scale, btw.


Current Fox forks are a lot lighter than the 2005 ones were though.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmmmm. From what I've gathered here they've slowly gotten heavier..?? Anyone?


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Some sample weights of 2008 Fox F100RLC's:

01/16/08-1578 grams
03/03/08-1580 grams
10/31/07-1585 grams
11/07/07-1593 grams

Now, I haven't weighed every single fork that has come through our shop, but these 4 are all real fork weights for brand new F100RLC disc only forks with uncut steerer tubes.

PARTY!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

From what I gather from WWs, the 05 RLT with uncut steerer and no bosses is 1613gm..and 1652 with bosses. So they have indeed gotten somewhat lighter. I stand corrected. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

The RL is quite a bit lighter than the RLC if you can find one on ebay or the like. The F100 RL is 3.3 (~1500 grams) pounds advertised on Fox's website. I'm pretty sure that the RL's only come on Specialized's though. I weigh 235 and I have a F100 RL on my Epic and it's amazing. I have ridden 3 bikes with a Reba and I like the Fox better. Sounds to me like it's going to come down to personal preference. You may have to ride them both and decide yourself which you like better.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I also believe that the RL's internals are use more plastic and cheapness than the RLC's. The RL is an OEM spec only thing, Specialized, Jamis, Trek, and others use them. They are different than RLC's though. If you want to upgrade your RL to an RLC, basically you have to replace all the internals. It's like the Sony TV's at the Sony store compared to the Sony TV's at Costco. They look similar, but on the inside, they are very different. I'm sure the Costco Sonys are still good, just not the same thing, and not as good.

How do you like that? A Sony reference in my post!


----------



## kngpengwin (Jul 30, 2006)

it's definitely sounding like a personal preference thing. since I already have a Reba and am used to it, I'll probably just go with that and sell the Fox (anybody looking for a brand new F100 RL?! hahaha).

unless there is some drastic difference (it doesn't sound like there is) I'd rather have the extra money in my pocket.


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

I like your thinking. What color is the Fox? My dad is looking for a white one.


----------



## lepoche (Mar 19, 2008)

How much? and what color is it?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never ridden a fox, on the trails, but just playing around with them at the shop, the f100rlc feels so much better than my reba. It feels really smooth and consistent through all 4". My reba on the other hand is too soft for the first inch, the middle of the range has too much compression and the last inch has never been used, no matter how I set it up.

I'm having a new wheelset built, but I keep wondering if I would rather have the rlc instead.


----------



## rockinrod35 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a F100RL (06) that came off my spec epic and tried out a Reba Race(07) that I borrowed from my wife's trek fuel. So, both OEM forks. I liked the Reba's lateral stiffness better than the Fox but no matter how much knob turning and air adjustments I could not get the Reba to perform as well as the Fox. The front wheel tracked better and cornering was way better with the Fox. The Reba seemed pretty good , but not up with the Fox in this case. That's my experience anyway. Try the Fox.:thumbsup:


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think it's a matter of one these forks being better than the other out right. At least for me, there is no pervievable difference in stiffness/steering/braking performance. I prefer the Reba because it is far more adjustable and plusher than the fox float. The pop loc is also a very nice feature that I use probably just as much as my FD. Some people really like the progressive feel of the float, I'm not one of them. They're still great forks.


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

If you really want the ultimate, get your Reba pushed!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

fox are dicks to work with. the people, not the forks.


----------



## kngpengwin (Jul 30, 2006)

it's white. if you're serious about buying, drop me a PM.


----------



## SUPASTAR2 (May 28, 2007)

superlightracer said:


> Have you experimented with air pressure?


Take it to heart HUH?? Do you work for Fox?:skep:


----------

